# Help needed with Ghost mantis problems, pictures included



## Rib (Feb 8, 2006)

I received a Mantis in the post today and im having trouble working out what the problem with him is. He looks like a sub adult, and apparently ate just before being shpped out, so i doubt its any moulting problems (i.e. he tried to molt during transit and didn't get anywhere). He appears to have no strength and can't support his own weight, nor can he grip onto anything, tissue, mesh, anything. This is a problem as he simply wont be able to molt in his current condition. No limbs seem damaged, and he is drinking and nibbling when offered food. He was well packaged so he wasn't bashed around and couldn't have gotten too cold. Any ideas?












Any ideas?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2006)

In the first pic he appears to be close to his final molt. Are the wing buds really swollen? Also there have been others that have had issues with this species just dying for no obvious reason including myself. Honestly if he doesn't come out of it soon I bet she dies.


----------



## Rib (Feb 8, 2006)

7 segments, its a male. He also has the males sheild and crest.

The wings are very swollen yes. I've taped his back legs to the ceiling and given him plenty to grip onto. I hope he's alright. Probably too late though. we'll see. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Ian (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah...in that first pic it looks very close to shedding, as it appears to be rather hunched over. If he has swolen wings then its pretty likey that he is about to shed..

See how thing go..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah you're right on it being male once I am looking at it again with fresh eyes this morning.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Feb 9, 2006)

could it be that for some reason it's not been able to move out of it's old skin, and that is restricting it?

( not that i'd know )


----------

